

NASA, Saylor Foundation to Offer New Free Space Systems Engineering Course - cryptoz
http://www.nasa.gov/press/goddard/2014/february/nasa-saylor-foundation-collaborate-to-offer-new-free-space-systems-engineering/#.UvOVsUJdVb5

======
rch
Since this is affiliated with a government agency and aimed at the general
public, my main concern is that the material will be completely insubstantial.

------
gemma
Not a MOOC, but the Stevens Institute of Technology offers an (online)
accredited graduate degree program on the same topic:
[http://www.webcampus.stevens.edu/Space-Systems-
Masters.aspx](http://www.webcampus.stevens.edu/Space-Systems-Masters.aspx)

------
JoeAltmaier
Why are they always 'Massive'? What if only 4 people sign up? Then is it a
TOOC?

~~~
philjones
“Fool of a TOOC!" he growled. "This is a serious journey, not a hobbit
walking-party."

------
blueblob
Does anybody know if they are going to archive the content like
opencourseware? It would be nice to be able to follow at your own pace.

~~~
my_username_is_
yes, Saylor's mission is to create and/or locate OCW equivalencies for an
entire degree. You can see what's currently available at Saylor.org

------
iambateman
Thus society finally finds out whether the phrase "It's not rocket science"
actually has any merit.

~~~
pirateking
I remember John Carmack saying something along the lines of game engine
development being harder than rocket science.

